# ???? Glycine Lagunare Automatic Dive Watch Ref 3819



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

;-)Guys I am also considering a Glycine Lagunare Automatic Dive Watch Ref 3819 any comments on this one? Anyone own one? with pics?? thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

I got one of those! It's my daily beater, and I really love it! It's very well built and the accuracy on mine is great. Overall, I would highly recommend it as long as you can live with the size!

Here's some pictures of mine...














































Good luck!

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## miles_louis (Aug 13, 2009)

hooperman42 said:


> ;-)Guys I am also considering a Glycine Lagunare Automatic Dive Watch Ref 3819 any comments on this one? Anyone own one? with pics?? thanks!
> Kevin


In your photo, the numbers and hands seem to be orange. Do you know if this is the cameras fault or if they are indeed orange?

louis


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

They come in both colours, I think orange is new for this year.

Cheers,

edw


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have one and love it also. It is a big watch, very flat and thin (i.e. low profile). I have 7" wrists and it works great for me.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

orange orange and more orange!



miles_louis said:


> In your photo, the numbers and hands seem to be orange. Do you know if this is the cameras fault or if they are indeed orange?
> 
> louis


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's a sexy beast. The 3000 is even better, but I really like the bezel and crown arrangement that is very similar to the Airman. Personally I think Glycine should call this model the Seaman, Seamen, um.... never mind.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

This one I love! 'Specially with the orange hands! :-!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, the orange is new this year. I almost pulled the trigger on one that FalconWatch has (I think that's where the OP's pic came from) -- but then I learned how _thin_ they are. And it's not for me b/c I like *chunky* watches. Oh well.

_*D*_


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great watch - easy to read - very good build quality - offered in several dial colors too


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

It is beautiful thanks for the pics



Denke27 said:


> I got one of those! It's my daily beater, and I really love it! It's very well built and the accuracy on mine is great. Overall, I would highly recommend it as long as you can live with the size!
> 
> Here's some pictures of mine...
> 
> ...


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello
I have a doubt...
Which is the meaning of the words U.S PAT.209.007?:-s

Thanks



jcoat007 said:


> I have one and love it also. It is a big watch, very flat and thin (i.e. low profile). I have 7" wrists and it works great for me.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

You're answer is here in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=248295

Scroll about 75% of the way down that thread.



cestommek said:


> Hello
> I have a doubt...
> Which is the meaning of the words U.S PAT.209.007?:-s
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks!:-!;-)



jcoat007 said:


> You're answer is here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=248295
> 
> Scroll about 75% of the way down that thread.


----------



## Lasto (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Orange Lagunare*

Here's my baby!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

por44 said:


> Great watch - easy to read - very good build quality - offered in several dial colors too


Awesome looking watch! I'd want the Orange hands too
Jcoat, great pic, love the strap you chose.!:-!

Wonder how much these babies cost.. would be one my next choices...


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wonder how much these babies cost.. would be one my next choices...


click on the "FALCON WATCH COMPANY" sponsor link above this thread ;-)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Got to agree; it is one of my favourite Glycines and one I should never have sold to make way for the Airman 46 I bought. It carries the 46mm diameter much better than the Airman.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

What's this second crown for? :-s


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

That crown (at 4) is the bezel lock. 

Cheers,

/Edw


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Denke27 said:


> That crown (at 4) is the bezel lock.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> /Edw


Now THAT is cool! How does it function, is there any video of the action? :-s


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

hooperman42 said:


> ;-)Guys I am also considering a Glycine Lagunare Automatic Dive Watch Ref 3819 any comments on this one? Anyone own one? with pics?? thanks!
> Kevin


Lovin' the orange hands, :-! Did you get it?


----------

